# Breaking In



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This is pretty simple but I haven't seen it since I have been a member...

We went for Thanksgiving trip with my wife's parents. They locked themselves out of their Keystone Hornet. We actually spent a couple hungry hours messing around trying to figure out what to do. I pushed for the group not to rush it because I thought if we could just go slow, eat dinner, and then decide what to do, a solution would come to us. My wife said she felt pretty sure her dad was so nervous about it he was just going to break a window, but cool heads prevailed.

As we were eating dinner at the table outside our outback, which was on the drivers side of the Keystone, we noticed the emergency window is hinged on the outside. Walla! After dinner I simply removed all the screws and then jiggled the window for a few minutes until the latch arm came loose.

Any of us could have crawled through but we decided to make my six year old son a hero by asking him if he thought he could make it. He did it and we were in with nothing broken or damaged.

The only thing I would say to be careful of is that those screws were in TIGHT, and they aren't the highest quality steel, so it would be easy to strip one or more and then you would have a harder job on your hands. The emergency exit window on our 2005 Outback is the same setup.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CJ999,

Glad to hear that you were able to solve the problem without any damage. sunny I know that made your day when you were able to get it.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice solution. Thanks for sharing it









Dallas


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks mucho. I'll remember that in case we ever need it. I usually just lock the dead bolt from the outside but its good to know info. Carl


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

For what its worth, I've stashed a spare key to the outback outside, and a spare TV key inside. Where? I could tell you, but. . .

Kevin P.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad you found a non damaging solution.

I keep extra set in TV and extra TV key in a magnetic hide a key. If all else fails AAA.

John


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> They locked themselves out of their Keystone Hornet.
> [snapback]65902[/snapback]​


I thought you had to have the key to lock the door?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I added OnStar to our 26 RS. Just a phone call will unlock us.










Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that cool heads prevailed and there was no damage done.

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I added OnStar to our 26 RS. Just a phone call will unlock us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have done that the same weekend you put your Christmas lights up


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > I added OnStar to our 26 RS.Â Just a phone call will unlock us.
> ...


That's what I was just thinking


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice, guys. I know, I invited it.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool solution. No damage done to the TT









thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Good deal, I also keep spares in the TV for situations like this, glad it worked out for you all.


----------

